# Cadet Corp



## cdn_medic (23 May 2005)

I've just started helping out a cadet corp and the CO was referring to the RSM the other day and I have no clue what or who that is, anybody help me out here?


----------



## alan_li_13 (23 May 2005)

RSM stands for Regimental Sergeant Major. He/she is the highest ranking cadet, and the cadet responsible for all the cadets of the unit. Here, have a read: http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/army-arm...u say you do not know what an RSM is?!?!?! :o


----------



## cdn_medic (23 May 2005)

Thanks


----------



## q_1966 (23 May 2005)

and apparently hes a medic as well


----------



## Burrows (23 May 2005)

umm....busted?

EDIT:  Actually, I think the MP's do not have regiements.  They have something like MP Platoons which cover a certain area.


----------



## Jonny Boy (23 May 2005)

cdn_medic said:
			
		

> I've just started helping out a cadet corp and the CO was referring to the RSM the other day and I have no clue what or who that is, anybody help me out here?



don't worry about not knowing all the terms. in time you will learn them all and it wont be an issue anymore. i would ask the CO to introduce me to the RSM so that there is no more confution. it might help you out a little.


----------

